# Just Found This In My Files



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A photo taken by Roy of some of the original hand/dial options for the RLT-29 :rltb:



(I hope you don`t mind me using this Roy :wink2

I wonder how many of these are still out there?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

awesome bunch that.....i always regret not picking one of those up


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> awesome bunch that.....i always regret not picking one of those up


You and me both, especially after I found how much Roy was asking for them... but then again, I wasn't here at that time and didn't know RLT so I really didn't let them pass...


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Great picture Mach , I still have mine which reminds me its due for some wrist time  Here is a quick pic


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Zephod said:


>


Is that strap a Chronissimo?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I really like my black dial 29... but those pale colours look very cool, don't they?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Cracking photo Mac....thanks for the memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve found this old photo of the two original `29s I got off Roy...










I sold the yellow one (not sure who too :huh but still have the other one which Roy upgraded for me :rltb:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is indeed I think it suits it well IMHO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey has his on a lumpy.....looks stunning  even on an old mans wrist


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Like mine. :clapping:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had mine on a lumpy... Looked good..


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Where are the two metallic lime green ones, I wonder? They are just fabulous! Make some more Roy, please... I don't care how you do it!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> Where are the two metallic lime green ones, I wonder? They are just fabulous! Make some more Roy, please... I don't care how you do it!


I asked that before, apparently those are TAG (?) prototype cases no chance of seeing another RLT29... ever!!! :crybaby:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This was my original before being upgraded!!! There are occasions when I hanker after the original colour again even though it was "in your face"


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bareges said:


> This was my original before being upgraded!!! There are occasions when I hanker after the original colour again even though it was "in your face"


Strange as that might seems (or not), that specific RLT 29 makes me want this Buran a lot more...










:shocking:

It's the kind of of watch I never thought I would love...


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see what mine looks like with it's Tag face and innards when I go pick it up.

The "Edge" even had a chrono model of which I am trying to get a pic or even a sight of a watch out of my watch fixer.

Now that is one that I would jump at


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the top right and top left examples with the 'Mercedes' hour hand in Mach's pic......I'd like one of those!


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll hold my hand up to owning one of these. Yellow face, black markers and mercedes hands. Quite fancy the upgrade though. Do folks that have had it done recommend it? It seems like a fair price to me for what is involved.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nickc said:


> I'll hold my hand up to owning one of these. Yellow face, black markers and mercedes hands. Quite fancy the upgrade though. Do folks that have had it done recommend it? It seems like a fair price to me for what is involved.


I`d go for it, IMO transforms a good watch into a great one :rltb:


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

I really like the RLT 29, very nice unusual shape.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What happened here?! I have lot's of notifications of new posts... Spam attack?


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool. I'm a relative newbee so only just found Roy and his amazing talent. Loving the black one with the red lettering - that's so my cuppa!


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

royalwitcheese said:


> Very cool. I'm a relative newbee so only just found Roy and his amazing talent. Loving the black one with the red lettering - that's so my cuppa!


Like wise. I have been reading about them whilst at work. Great stuff. Must say though - and i can understand the pirce point - but dont like the rubber. Looks great clad in leather though.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Been away for a while, this is mine .


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Or rather it was - see the sc.


----------

